# Quel iPhone choisir



## micrelec (23 Juin 2017)

Bonjour 
Je voudrais passer d'Android à iOS et je me demande objectivement si il faut acheter un iPhone neuf d'occasion avec ou sans abonnement et quel iPhone choisir?
Je suis complètement perdu: il y a le 5s se 6 ou 7 qui supporte iOS 11.
Lequel choisir par mis ses 4? Selon vous !


----------



## YanCT (23 Juin 2017)

Tout dépend de ton usage de tes attente et La taille de tes mains aussi ! Le confort recherche...

Perso ma philosophie c'est que les écrans on y passe pas mal de temps meme contre notre volonté donc maxi taille d'écran pour être plus à l'aise (+ grande taille de texte etc) et ainsi mieux vieillir de La tête et des yeux !!!

Et non, on achète pas un iPhone en contractant un abonnement. Autant faire un achat en 3x... 
Qui de nos jours est assez fous pour s'engager auprès d'un opérateur ? 

J'achète mes iPhone comptant depuis toujours, et je pense avoir été gagnant à chaque fois. 

Tout le monde a sa monnaie à y trouver.
Meme pour ceux qui ne pourraient se le permettre alors resté La solution des achats en 3x qui de nos jours ne coûtent plus grand chose en frais de dossier et toujours ZÉRO intérêts.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir

Quel est votre budget ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (24 Juin 2017)

Salut, je pense comme le dit Jura39, que c'est avant tout une question de budget. En toute logique je prendrai le 7 puisque c'est le dernier sorti.
Après à voir entre le 7 et le 7+, moi j'avais opté pour le 7+ pour son écran, sa batterie et son appareil photo.


----------



## micrelec (24 Juin 2017)

bonjour Yan,
Mon usage sur le smartphone c'est youtube tout les jours, de temps en temps les emails et aussi de temps en temps des photos et des recherche internet.
Je suis un "power user", actuellement j'ai un 5,5" comme taille d'écran.
en général je garde mon smartphone plusieurs années, j'en suis à mon deuxième.
je voudrai passer sur un iPhone, parce que j'ai besoin de connaitre iOS dans le cadre de.mon travail.

Jura, pour le budget, je ne sais pas trop, mais je trouve les iPhone super cher. je prendrai bien un d'occasion mais ce n'est pas sur comme démarche apparement car nombre de smartphones d'occasions ne fonctionnent pas "comme un neuf".

je pourrais prendre l'aphone 5s, c'est ce qui me couterait le moins cher...

pff je suis vraiment paumé.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir,

Comme tu le souligne , attention aux arnaques , tu es pressé ?


----------



## micrelec (24 Juin 2017)

rebonjour Jura,

non je ne suis pas pressé du tout, je cherche tout d'abord à faire le bon choix. 

Maintenant je suis sur de vouloir passer à l'iPhone, car je suis passé sur MacBook Pro et je ne regrette pas du tout mon choix !

Apple c'est cher mais beaucoup mieux selon moi, je suis fan de la "zen" expérience.


----------



## YanCT (25 Juin 2017)

Tu devrais rester en 5,5" et pour gagner sur le budget te limiter à un iPhone 6+ ou 6s+, cela devrait te suffire amplement !


----------



## iDarkangels (4 Juillet 2017)

Salut ! 

Je suis pas objectif mais je ne peux que te conseiller l'iPhone 7 Plus... Pour beaucoup de raisons. C'est tout simplement une merveille. Après, si tu n'es pas pressé, attends la sortie du prochain iPhone


----------

